# when will my cat have her kittens???



## gemmaleigh66

hiya,
My cat is pregnant she looks huge, her nipples are really big and the bump seems more towards her back end than her ribcage we think she may have become pregnant inbetween mothersday and easter i took her to the vet and she said it was impossible to tell as her belly was very hard i have noticed today that i can see the kittens moving around she has been showing belly wise for weeks now she is scratching around in her box ive made and sleeping alot any ideas on how long left roughly or what signs to look out for as i want to be around for her if she needs me!
please no comments in regards to neutering she escaped from the house when i was trying to get in the door with my buggy and i chased her so far but couldnt leave my baby she disappeared for 2 days my partner went looking for her constantly and he found her eventually, she will be kept in untill she has finished lactating and will be booked in for neutering asap, the kittens will be going to new homes flead wormed and with their first vaccination i am not an irresponsable owner just not a very fast one when it comes to chasing cats that disappear over walls!!
thank you for any replys they will be gratefully appreciated xxx
p.s she is a birman cross and 10mnths old (to young 4 babys grrr)


----------



## spid

Okay so she will have caught anytime between 22nd March and 13th April - so either due now or in 3 weeks time. From what you say she sounds nearer the now than the 3 weeks. Watch for a slight discharge (the show) and her belly dropping (so you notice her backbone again) she should give birth within 2 days from then. SHe may go off her food and become ultra clingy in the 24 hours beforehand too. Good luck - I found it more nerve wracking than delivering my own!


----------



## gemmaleigh66

i will keep my eye out for the show im pretty sure she seems to be lower since yesterday i can definately see her backbone she just looks huge underneath and either side! i dont think its 3 weeks as she has been showing for quite a few weeks and ive read they dont show untill 5 ish weeks i think ill set my alarm to check on her in the night as shes followed me round all day but i thought this was because she wanted to go out or something and ive kept her in for ages now and shes not happy with me :-( i just want to be around as the vet really scared me shes said as she is so young there could be complications millie might need a c-section or could die??? really panicked me i think she was being quite horrible about the fact she was so young :-( well hopefully we'll have some kittens arriving safely and well in the next day or so! thank you for ure reply its helped!! xx


----------



## Bex Nick

Hi there, as you may have read that my cats have just had kittens and are young themselves, they have both done really well, there were no problems during labour and they are both making excellent mums caring really well for their babies. I'm sure your cat will be fine, both of mine did not go off their food they seemed even more hungry than usual, but they were both definately clingy. Hope you have good news to share soon.


----------



## gemmaleigh66

hiya
congratulations on your new arrivals  thats quite comforting to hear thank you for that she did worry me that vet grrr lol hopefully ill be posting good news soon she's a very loving cat so im hoping she'll be a good mum and know what to do!! xx


----------



## bimbleweb

The way you have described your cats condition is exactly how Patchouli is now. She was due to have her babies yesterday  Good luck and keep us posted x


----------



## gemmaleigh66

ooh how exciting i think im in for a restless night cause ill be up checking on her lol she hasnt been vocal at all yet she does seem restless one min she is laying on the floor next min in her bed and so on maybe its the early stages for her!! good luck your end to will look forward to seeing when they arrive xx


----------



## Guest

Best of luck!

If you can sleep in the same room as her, that way she'll surely wake you when its time (or the noisy kits will  ). you could be in for a very long night and a very numb bum lol


----------



## gemmaleigh66

thank you for that! she normally sleeps on my chair next to my bed or on my head whichever suits her lol so hopefully she will wake me i am going to set my alarm 2 hourly so i can check on her but im still not sure if she is near or not she seems quite peaceful now typical lol 
i think ill get a few cushions out


----------



## Cat Lover Chris

My queen had her kittens recently (two weeks ago this Saturday) and she has turned out to be a brilliant Mum. 5 healthy kittens and all are growing fast.

Watch out for the plug going. Lulu dropped the 1st one 2 hours after, and the other followed very rapidly. Enjoy the experience. I acted as mid-wife; I was worried I wouldn't know what to do, but I spent ages reading all the various comments made by experienced breeders on this web-site and learnt a lot, so thank you to everyone for your expertise and help.

Good luck


----------



## gemmaleigh66

thank you!
ill be following her around with my head under her bum now lol i have read alot about and feel fairly confident
congratulations on ure little ones xx


----------



## gemmaleigh66

:confused1k people another question aargh millie now has diarrhea is this anything to do with kittens coming she doesnt normally get this and has had no change in diet??? xx


----------



## Guest

quite possibly - some girls have a bit of a clear out before the birth begins....

just keep an eye on it, if she keeps going then its vets in the morning (or sooner if you feel its necessary).

Dont keep setting your alarm - she could string you along like this for the next few days!


----------



## gemmaleigh66

ty i just replied to ure msg with this question lol i will keep an eye if it continues i'll take her asap! ty again x


----------



## bimbleweb

The runs was the only sign I got from Patchouli! Any news yet? x


----------



## gemmaleigh66

ive just seen yours have came well done to patchouli and congratulations to you  nothing as yet she sleep in my shower last night for some reason maybe it was cool or she might be planning to have em in there lol easy clean up if she does he he she is sat right next to me now its not like her to be so affectionate she definately doesnt want to not be around me she had the runs again this morning just wondering if i should ring the vet to check this ok, but your saying patchouli has had them makes me wonder if this is her little sign hmmm :confused1: xx


----------



## Guest

is she eating hun?

and with risking too much info...

what sort of runs? are we talking 

almost water 
chicken tikka sauce
soft my whippys?

pmsl sorry for asking, its just if its very runny i would give the vet a ring when they open and ask for a bit of advice.....

xx


----------



## gemmaleigh66

hiya

yes she is eating and she's had a drink too! she's only been once this morning when i cleaned out the tray i'd say it was a mr whippy it definately wasnt a watery one but was a chicken tikka colour if not korma as wasnt orange ( omg what are we like discussing cat poops lol) will ring for a bit of advice to be on the safe side i'll do it now!! xx


----------



## Guest

i wouldnt panic too much, if its not watery i would think she's having her clear out ready for the babies. If it carries on then yes give the vet a buzz - but i have a feeling today could be the day xxx


----------



## gemmaleigh66

yey!!! i only just saw your reply i rang them the nurse is going to ring me back just to say if its a normal thing! i think your right though she looks like she is going to pop she is still sat next to me bless her xx


----------



## Guest

hehe keep me posted! i wont be on as much today but will try to keep checking on for ya x


----------



## gemmaleigh66

well the nurse phoned bck she said it is quite common for queens to have lose stools before their time but is not necessarily saying she is going to hmmm millie is laying on the floor and it looks like the kittens are having a party in there ive never seen them so active big lumps keeps poking through, this is so exciting even if she isnt today its still amazing to watch i remember watching my own belly doing it lol xx


----------



## gemmaleigh66

she has taken herself to the box she's been nesting in she's only ever scratched about in it before but now she's sitting in there then getting out then sitting in there hmmm


----------



## Bex Nick

ooooo any news yet?!! It is really amazing to watch our cats let us be part of it, wanting their heads rubed in between pushing! Its soooo cleaver how they just know what to do, keep us posted. PS had a good laugh at the poop descriptions!! Made me smile after a long day!!


----------



## gemmaleigh66

not as yet but i think its not far she's laying down and her back end is shivering ive read that they shivver but wasnt sure if it was over or at the back end all around her bum keeps shivering and clenching so im not sure if its the start and they may be contractions kicking in her bellys still moving all over the place to ive got every thing ready and to had in case! glad to see all yours are doing well so many aargh one lady on here has just had the same amount as you have but from 1 cat omg!!!


----------



## Poppy09

How are things going? Hope your kitty is ok x


----------



## Guest

Hows everything going?

It sounds like things are imminent.... have you got everything you need to hand? Plenty of towels etc?

edit. she sounds like she's in the early stages.... could be anytime in the next 24 hours but i'm betting sooner rather than later.

If she starts to push strongly for more than 1hour then give the vet a ring... other than that stay calm and good luck x


----------



## gemmaleigh66

i have every thing to hand all ready  shes just lying around at the moment i have a 10mnth old baby boy who's up at the moment he's not the quietest of bambinos so ive been keeping him away and trying to keep him quiet lol im just gonna get him bathed and in bed so im hoping then she'll be able to settle properly without the odd shout from him to disturb her and relax and see how it goes belly is still moving all over the place she went to her food bowl a minute ago so i treated her to some fish much to ollies dismay who had to wait for his untill she'd finished he gets greedy when a fish treat is given wolfs his down and butts her out of the way to try and pinch hers so he had to wait lol if anyone could answer this too would be great i know your not supposed to touch the kits but how long for? just so i know i thought it was a couple of weeks but ive read different things?? i am keeping ollie away from her and he'll be kept away from the bubbas unless under supervision!!


----------



## spid

I handle my kits every day and have done since they were born I weigh them twice a day and stroke them lots. It gets them used to being handled. Just wash your hands.


----------



## Dozymoo

Excellent! It's getting a bit kitten-tastic around here! I'll be keep my eyes on this thread! xx


----------



## gemmaleigh66

thank you spid im pleased to hear that as long as millie is ok with that thats good for me id much rather them get used to contact from the beginning!
hopefully not long now dozymoo!!!


----------



## gemmaleigh66

still nothing zero zilch niente :-(


----------



## bimbleweb

It won't be long now


----------



## gemmaleigh66

well no kittens last night and now back to solid poo i think she's getting me at it lol


----------



## Guest

lmao! they love to play games with our minds! Now you see why i said dont set your alarm pmsl!

HUGS it wont be long!


----------



## charliegirl1983

gemmaleigh66 said:


> well no kittens last night and now back to solid poo i think she's getting me at it lol


Hi

I am in the same situation I was sure my cat was going to drop last sunday she was showing all the signs had the runs, looks massive, hadn't moved from under the kids bed for days ect but like you poo's suddenly became solid and she was bounding around the house like a kitten lol .

I will keep my fingers crossed for you that something happens soon it is so exciting I was gripped to this thread yesterday lol


----------



## gemmaleigh66

same here she was trying to attack my babys feet as he bounced in his chair earlier but now she is back laying behind the bookshelf, when did your cat have hers? or is she still leading you up the graden path like mine lol x


----------



## gemmaleigh66

now just laying behind the sofa making that brrr ing noise girls make whenever i look over when she's relaxed her bum is still quivvering not sure if might be her body reacting to the kitts wriggling round though, i dont know talk about a waiting game they will come when she's ready i suppose, come on millie lol xx


----------



## charliegirl1983

No mine has still not had hers still keeping me waiting lol, They are funny things it is all very exciting tho


----------



## Missymoo

Still waiting on mine aswell chick lol


----------



## gemmaleigh66

lo its so funny i was hoping to be woken last night but no she just sleep in the chair next to my bed bless! she is defiantely getting me at it lol


----------



## gemmaleigh66

still nothing and im that sad that we went to bbq today and i popped home in between to check on her lol


----------



## Milly22

Misty was sticking her tail in the air lots before she finally had her kittens.

You could try (if you have one) get her into a box and keep showing her it, it may save her having them on your bed, or under your bed, or behind your bed. I have read lots of threads when this happens and then it can be difficult to move them all.

I hope she has them sooner than later, for your sake.


----------



## charliegirl1983

I was geting excited then I saw this thread had updated and thought woo hoo its all started lol We are still waiting too think the bump dropped yesterday, but I give up now it is probably just my imagination lol. I hope something happens soon with yours and you have you little bundles of fluff 

Charlie xx


----------



## bimbleweb

Any news?


----------



## gemmaleigh66

no lol not sure if youve read charlie's post but thats excatly how millie is infact she looks bigger lol she's just laying next to me on the sofa i soo cant wait come on millie grrr lol


----------



## gemmaleigh66

ok so here's what she looks like is this big or is it not very big does she look like she's nearly there ????


----------



## gemmaleigh66

she just keeps sitting under my sons toys not sleeping just sitting bizarre look:001_wub:


----------



## Milly22

I think it is a big bump. Possibly a 5 week bump, almost 6. I could be very wrong though.

She is lovely.


----------



## Missymoo

What a pretty girl you have!!!


----------



## gemmaleigh66

she's been showing for about 5 weeks now i thought they didnt start to show untill 4-5 weeks hmmm i was under the impression she was near maybe she's not ohh xx


----------



## charliegirl1983

what a stunning cat lovely colours


----------



## bimbleweb

She is a gorgous cat! What is the daddy like?

From the behaviour descriptions, I would say that she's not got long. This is a picture of Patchouli at 7 weeks pregnant










Pics can never really show how big a cat is x


----------

